
Ask HN: How were the YC interviews today? - fatimafouda
Any curveballs?
======
tedmiston
Judging by the fact that justinkan said nothing besides "we rented a house for
interviews" on Snapchat, I don't think you'll hear a peep.

~~~
ScottGillis
eggs...bacon...waffles..

------
throweway
I heard they went pretty well. Some made it through but others were less
fortunate.

